# The Lathe on the Grassy Knoll



## Eddyde (Oct 14, 2017)

LOL found this on eBay, kind of cool but overpriced IMHO. Read the memo in the photos, kind of interesting! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sou...762635?hash=item1c94b1c54b:g:EUoAAOSwmg9Z4SOm


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 14, 2017)

Don't want much do they!!!!!


----------



## Alan H. (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for posting and yes, it is quite entertaining.   Notice the seller is brand new to ebay, think he or she might be a scammer?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 14, 2017)

you would think something with that historical significance would be in a museum or destroyed due to liability


----------



## kvt (Oct 14, 2017)

There is one piece on the last pic I have not idea what is.   But yea, that would be in some historical place or locked up behind doors if it was  truely useed by the FBI for what they say.


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 14, 2017)

For that price they should throw in a few of J. Edgar's evening gowns.  Mike


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 17, 2017)

Well at $6000 these people obviously have set a new standard for pricing machine tools.  Maybe they should strip all the chips they mention, off the machine and sell them individually - packaged in little tiny plastic bags - in the spirit of a true machinery dealer. 

-G


----------



## aliva (Oct 17, 2017)

I have some dirt from Israel were Jesus once walked. Maybe I should put than on flea Bay too


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 17, 2017)

Iam selling hot air from certain national known public officials.  Actually after
Seeing numerous Adds On Craigslist For worn out tires and rotten useless, blown down tree limbs I once posted an add in the free section for “Free air”-   Bring your own bag,  electric blower provided at curbside for pickup.

Apparently the Tree limb people had no sense  of humor .  I got flagged almost immediately


----------



## richl (Oct 17, 2017)

Not quite in the same league as this lathe, I did see a craigslist ad over a month ago advertising a south bend 9" lathe in excellent condition, they were asking 2-3k for it, but you had to remove all the stuff from there garage to get to it, so they get a clean garage that you pay them to do


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 20, 2017)

Only 8 hours left folks, get those bids in! LOL!


----------



## kvt (Oct 20, 2017)

6 Hours left you could be the first bid.


----------



## Tim9 (Oct 20, 2017)

kvt said:


> 6 Hours left you could be the first bid.


Way overpriced but maybe for some museum I can see them getting 6K. Maybe 6K tax deduction if they donate it.

On a side note...Its a very nice Oak bench IMO.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 4, 2017)

I wound up buying it, but for much less than the original asking price...


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 4, 2017)

Nice. You did good. Post up some pics when you get it in your shop.


----------



## dlane (Nov 4, 2017)

$6.000 starting bid ? Don't matter what kinda grass it is


----------



## Tim9 (Nov 5, 2017)

Eddyde said:


> I wound up buying it, but for much less than the original asking price...


Its a very nice lathe and the bench is just beautiful. I love that early 20th century oak furniture and benches. Also have a soft spot for those old oak card files we used to see in every damned government building and library. Sadly...just like old iron...most of them have been scrapped.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 5, 2017)

Nice!  That bench is worth $2 grand by itself.  The history behind the lathe is interested, too.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks for the positive feedback so far. I will start setting up the lathe up tomorrow, will post some pictures soon.


----------



## core-oil (Nov 5, 2017)

Eddyde,  Have the Feds came round yet, to see your are not using the lathe to make little plastic models of J.Edgar Hoover ?


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 7, 2017)

So far, I managed to get the lathe from Virginia to upstate New York in my Subaru Outback... had to cram stuff into the front as there wasn't any room left in the back. This combined with 700 miles of snacking on junk food created a rare Chips & Chips situation in the passenger seat....


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 7, 2017)

700 miles, quite a trip! 

Once you get it situated, post some photos for us.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 7, 2017)

Started some cleanup though it isn't very dirty, I don't want to remove too much of the patina either...
Overall the Lathe seems to have had very little use for being 82 years old, the gear teeth and lead screw threads are crisp, the ways have no discernible ridges, the half nuts have almost no play. The cross slide does have some backlash but not as much as my other lathes. Unfortunately, this is as far as I got with the project, have to get back to NYC for the rest of the work week, ugh... I will resume on the weekend.


----------



## Alan H. (Nov 7, 2017)

Eddy, that's a beauty and does look "crisp" as you call it.  The only thing it appears to need is a little washing in mineral spirits and WD40 and then a good greasing and oiling for use!   

BTW, you definitely had your Outback full didn't you?  That took some muscle to get that all poked in there I bet.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 27, 2017)

Update:
I finally got the lathe hooked up and running. Had little confusion figuring out the motor/drum switch connection but got that straightened out on another thread. I needed to put some leveling feet on the bench as my floor is fairly uneven concrete, I use carriage bolts as my standard method of doing this.







Drill jig




Had these square nuts already made, only had to drill and countersink the mounting holes.







Easy peasy and super cheap!




I was by myself so the HF shop crane really earned its keep!




A sling around the cross web...




... and it balanced perfectly. 




Both 2x42 were selected to be knot free and sound, the close one is butting on the drive belt opening the far one is pinned with a screw.




it was a little dicey so I left it attached to the crane till it was on the bench.




At last!




First chips!




I just used a tool that was in a holder that came with the lathe, it cut perfectly!




Oh yeah there's that other lathe, now I have to figure out what to do with it... 




Had to lace a new belt too.

Thanks for stopping by,

Eddy


----------



## core-oil (Nov 27, 2017)

Eddyde   Really nice machine, for its age in a superb state, I am glad you have now got it working, As regards your other lathe, Why do you not just keep it? Another lathe is frequently handy, And it looks a nice machine as well


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 27, 2017)

core-oil said:


> Eddyde   Really nice machine, for its age in a superb state, I am glad you have now got it working, As regards your other lathe, Why do you not just keep it? Another lathe is frequently handy, And it looks a nice machine as well


Thank You,
I also have a third SB lathe, although that one is in storage. I wish I had the space to keep em all...  Also, I am shopping around for a 13"-15"gear head lathe, I simply need the room and these two lathes are too much alike.


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 28, 2017)

I would say, definitely worth the drive, and the cabinet really is a beauty. Mike


----------

